# SURROGACY ABROAD



## nettar67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi my partner and I are interested in using a surrogate mother abroad, we would be using my partners sperm and having egg donation.  Can anyone tell me which country is the best and the cheapest for going down this route.  I have heard that Georgia is really good and if that is the case can anyone recommend a clinic to use.
Thank you so much.
Netta


----------



## otto (May 6, 2012)

Dear Sue, Please can you explain more about how they are able to find Uk surrogates.  Also how much it costs for the surrogate, also for the treatment and lawyers etc.  I love the sound of the clinics but am confused. Thanks so much.


----------



## 6thtimehoping (Aug 20, 2010)

We're very comfortable with Georgia and I'm happy to give you details if wanted- I just messaged with Nettar about them. I'm confused that Cyprus can offer surrogacy- I thought it illegal there? I know UK surrogates aren't allowed to receive payment and it's almost impossible to find someone yourself in the UK (or it was for us), so it all sounds very intriguing!


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

We are currently pregnant with our surrogate in India.  The Dr there is wonderful and the clinic was spotless.  We also used egg donation and are very happy with the care our surrogate is receiving there.  Best wishes!!!


----------

